# Any insights on Feists?



## RayNJ (Feb 11, 2010)

Hey gang,

I am adopting a 3 month old rescue puppy currently being fostered from down south in a couple of weeks. He is a Feist mix with an unknown father but looks very "Feist-like" in the pictures.

I have previous dog experience and work from home with a flexible schedule. I've been doing a lot of reading on-line. This site looks like another great resource! I know I have a *ton* of work ahead of me, but I am looking forward to the challenge of raising a happy, well-behaved dog. I am currently getting my place and gear in order.

I am sure I will be asking more immediate questions once he gets here, but I have a couple of more "long term" questions about the breed that kind of go hand-in-hand.

1) I live near the beach and bay. Do these dogs like water?

2) Is this a breed that I could ever have an expectation of taking off-leash in a supervised but unconfined area? If so, what would be the milestone that would let me know he might be ready for that? 

This isn't a common breed up here so any insights or advice you have would be greatly appreciated!

Thanks,

Ray


----------



## Hallie (Nov 9, 2008)

Fiests aren't really a defined breed, there are branches of similar dogs that are 'breeds' although there isn't any consistancy within the different varieties. They're super duper hyper, these dogs are the type that never run out of extra energy no matter what you do. No they aren't off leash dogs just because they have so much energy. You'd need to train any dog to be reliable off leash..this dog is no different. Whether it likes water or not depends on the dog. Make sure to train 'come' as soon as you can.


----------



## Marsh Muppet (Nov 29, 2008)

If I absolutely had to throw out a guess, I'd say he's got some hound and/or pointer in there. As such, whatever training issues you have will likely be at high speed--and involve chasing after small animals.

You just have to take things as they come. He looks like a sweet little guy. It's a good idea to start working on recall from Day #1, but that goes for any pup. Water is definitely your friend with high energy pups. Wait until you have some water temps at 60°F or higher before introducing a pup to swimming. Find a calm body of water with a firm, gradually sloping bottom and let him find his inner manatee.


----------



## NRB (Sep 19, 2009)

do a search on feist on this board. Is a poster on here with a Feist puppy.


----------



## GottaLuvMutts (Jun 1, 2009)

NRB said:


> do a search on feist on this board. Is a poster on here with a Feist puppy.


That's what I was going to say! Her username is Feist, I think.


----------



## GottaLuvMutts (Jun 1, 2009)

Marsh Muppet said:


> If I absolutely had to throw out a guess, I'd say he's got some hound and/or pointer in there. As such, whatever training issues you have will likely be at high speed--and involve chasing after small animals.


LOL, speaking from experience, you're not kidding! Edit "small animals" to include squirrels, cats, rabbits, crows, geese, blowing leaves, chipmunks, frisbees, balls, really anything that moves.


----------



## RayNJ (Feb 11, 2010)

Hi,

Thank you for taking the time to reply to my post, I really appreciate it.

I had read Feist23's posts. It sounds like she has had a rough time. I truly hope that things have calmed down for her and her dog.

I pick up Oliver next weekend and am really looking forward to it. Fingers crossed that he has been taught some of the basics by his fosters. I'm sure I'll be posting some more questions or an update on how things are going.

It's a pretty good setup around here for outdoor activities. We have the beach 'til May, the bay walk all year, and a dog park a few blocks away. Hopefully I can keep him busy enough that he's mellower indoors. He's just going to have to get used to the seagulls though. They're everywhere and pretty tough - they are from New Jersey after all.


Now if only this $#*(&^% snow would just go away!

Thanks again,

Ray


----------



## Poly (Sep 19, 2007)

Just my impression: looks a bit heavy in the bone so I would say he has a lot more hound than feist. Lots of hound-feist crosses out there. Probably trying for a better nose. Although feists have a pretty good nose, they don't rate anything like a scenthound. Feists hunt by a combination of sight, sound and scent. 

Anyway, as a type, feists are terriers more than they are anything else, in looks and in temperament.

Water dogs they are not - but most of them are very good swimmers and show no fear of water. 




Hallie said:


> Fiests aren't really a defined breed, there are branches of similar dogs that are 'breeds' although there isn't any consistancy within the different varieties.


Not completely correct. Yes, generally speaking, a "feist" is more of a type than a breed. On the other hand, consider the following:

The _Treeing Feist_ is a recognized UKC breed. This breed is pretty much the "classic" all-around feist. It is also - unofficially - called the Mountain Feist. 

The_ Rat Terrier_ is actually a smallish, somewhat lighter-boned feist and is a recognized breed by both the UKC and the AKC. 

The _Teddy Roosevelt Terrier_ - which is essentially a bench-legged feist or a "Type B rat terrier" - is also recognized by the UKC.


----------



## Feist23 (Jan 2, 2010)

Hi, congrats on your puppy! First thing, based on the pic I would say that your pup is a lot more hound dog and A LOT less Feist. Feists are rat terriers and very small/ light boned....your pup looks like a **** hound mix and that's probably where his spots come from. We got our feist from a pound volunteer who brought him home instead of allowing him to be admitted to the high-kill county shelter. He came to us with little socialization other than that of a couple little girls. After getting back in touch with his foster mom, we now believe that having the little kids playing with him taught him a lot of bad habits like jumping, overreacting with excitement etc. The little girls would basically squeal and run from him, play tug of war, and reward jumping and excitement with affection. Prior to the foster lady's daughters, he lived in a dog lot with his mom. You're starting out ahead of the game getting a better socialized puppy.

Second, if he is a feist mix prepare yourself for high energy (I see you have read my posts ). Our puppy is just now starting to calm down enough to sit. He has stopped jumping on us, but still goes crazy when he meets new people. We have been exercising him a lot outside because he is not yet capable of being an inside dog without being crated. We have found that a wide variety of non-stuffed animal toys have made a big difference. His favorite is an empty gallon milk jug that he can chase, bounce and carry around. We have the theory that if we give him toys that squeak and are like small animals this may trigger the ratting prey drive too much. We'll see.

Third, we have not had any issues with him running away, he is very people-centric and wants to interact more than flee. I think that playing off leash will be fine, but each dog is different. He stays with us in our large yard, sticks by our side while hiking, and walks by my daughter's stroller on the greenway. This is all off leash. However, he will chase a critter. So cats, squirrels etc are fair game. We have 4 cats and they all outweigh our little guy so they keep him in check, but I am sure that if he didn't have cat siblings all cats would be on the menu. 


Here is a link to the breed description. The mountain feist/ treeing feist is recongized as a breed by a couple organizations. 

http://www.dogbreedinfo.com/mountainfeist.htm


Best of luck, post on here instead of strangling the little bugger, and cross your fingers that whatever makes up the remainder of your pup's genetics dilutes the feist craziness!


----------



## njgirl (Nov 9, 2013)

Hi RayNJ- im also in NJ. I live up north on the GSPkwy . I (just) adopted a 10wk old male pup from a rescue in NoCarolina. I researched this breed for over 3yrs before we pulled the trigger. My uncle hunts, but said its illegal up in these north states to take him along- right there is an issue.(he doesn't have an oppty to do whats in his nature!). Pres Lincoln wrote of this breed, The Feist, as the 'preffered" hunting dog. 

NO one knows what a FEIST is up north I can promise you THAT. I have been educating them. They are akin to a JRT- but I think more trainable and able to focus. My guy, REBEL, his mom was a feist- dad unknown- im thinking german shepherd. Anyway, this dog is a HEAVY shedder.
Not sure if it was just his puppycoat- but OH BOY. Furminator tool is used every 3days here. He is HIGH maintanence is every way. I DEF
have remorse. He NEVER runs out of energy. ANd he is afraid of water. Lakes, stream,bath- etc. I think most terriers are tho. We'll try 
long beach island nxt yr when he's older and see.
I work 3x /wk for 12hrs/day. He is in crate but I take him out to pee ,eat ,train/play or walk for 15-30mins.

The ONLY time he's knocked out mellow- is when he's played with other dogs for at least 1-2hrs . THATS IT. 
If not, he's rambunctious, nuicance barking,digging, or getting into things that are not approved toys of HIS. Its a nightmare-
more than typical puppy stuff,IMHO. He runs wicked fast around the house if he cant run outside on a tether. You CANNOT trust him off leash
unless your fence is tall and secure - at the bottom as well- he can wiggle under to chase a rabbit.

They do get territorial on the domain as well. Nuicance barking when guests or UPS man comes. I do NOT put up w/THAT. Ive been training him out of that. (altho its kinda nice to have a watchdog in these parts w/some recent break-ins; I must admit im conflicted in that area).

I picked this breed b/c DH wanted a JRT SOO BAD. This was the 'easier,less hyper(LOL) one ,supposedly.
He is a super hardy breed (NO medical issues) low cost in every way (food/grooming needs) and will last for over 15yrs im told.
Just make certain- you crate him unsupervised!- and get him to expend that insane energy, daily. Or he will have anxiety.

Im not sure what is going to happen with him as of yet. My hubby is gone a LOT w/biz- and I don't think I can handle such a high maintenece dog. I think he'd be great in KY or AL where he can hunt, and come in house dirty- and shed and smell. The way this breed should. He is a mans man dog, for SURE.

I WISH this site was around when I was researching! 
Njgirl-good luck!


----------

